# mk3 oil flange! oil spurting from it! Gaskets? what is it?



## vw1016 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 1996 golf 2.slow. Today oil started spewing from the flange that the oil filter threads into. Does anyone have any clue what it might be? Some have told me that it may be a busted gasket. I could def use some help here! Thanks


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: mk3 oil flange! oil spurting from it! Gaskets? what is it? (vw1016)*

I take it it's inbetween the oil filter mounting bracket and the oil cooler the sqaure thing, and not from the oil filter seal.
I've had the oil filter seal blow out on me, on my mk2 gti's caused by faulty oil pressure relief valve.
Theres a seal which goes inbetween the bracket and oil cooler, pic below for ref, i remember doing it on my mk2, and i've done the vr6 oil cooler seal aswell....








Hope this helps 
Regards jim


_Modified by animaniac at 10:40 PM 11-17-2009_


----------

